# Xorg on MSI GF75 10UEK-047RU - how to? (rtx3060)



## OldMonster (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello.

notebook  MSI GF75 10UEK-047RU
freebsd 13.0
nvidia-driver-470.86
After startx - black screen and mouse pointer. And nothing.
rc.conf

```
dbus_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
kld_list="nvidia nvidia-modeset"
```

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
#       Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/"
        FontPath     "catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load "modesetting"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "glxserver_nvidia"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "nvidia"
#       Driver      "nvidia-modeset"
        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
        Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
        Modeline "1920x1080_60.00"  172.80  1920 2040 2248 2576  1080 1081 1084 1118  -HSync +Vsync
    Option         "DPMS"
        Option         "AllowEmptyInitialConfiguration"
#       Modeline "1024x768_75.00"  81.80  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 802  -HSync +Vsync
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
                Modes "1920x1080"
#               Modes "1024x768"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```
`.xinitrc - "exec startxfce4"`
logfile attached.
I tried in different ways.
Something I do wrong, but I can not understand what exactly.
Please help run X.


----------



## shkhln (Dec 8, 2021)

You need to follow the usual Intel setup path (for Intel GPUs, yes). Also, stay away from `Xorg -configure`.


----------



## OldMonster (Dec 8, 2021)

shkhln said:


> You need to follow the usual Intel setup path (for Intel GPUs, yes). Also, stay away from `Xorg -configure`.


Why Intel?
nvidia RTX3060!


----------



## shkhln (Dec 8, 2021)

OldMonster said:


> nvidia RTX3060!


Intel CometLake-H GT2!!!1


----------



## OldMonster (Dec 8, 2021)

sorry, I do not understand..
Video Card of Nvidia RTx 3060?
Why intel?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2021)

Laptop uses Optimus as far as I can tell. Maybe x11/nvidia-hybrid-graphics is useful.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 8, 2021)

You should use the latest nvidia-driver,





						250277 – x11/nvidia-driver: update to 455.28
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> You should use the latest nvidia-driver,




```
[  5360.078] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  5360.078] 	compiled for 1.6.99.901, module version = 1.0.0
[  5360.078] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  5360.078] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[  5360.078] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  470.86  Tue Oct 26 21:47:48 UTC 2021
```


----------



## OldMonster (Dec 9, 2021)

Thanks to everyone who responded!
It seems I to understand the problem - and this is the optimus.
I will try to kick in her stick.
I will write on the results later.


----------

